# Malfunction Indicator Light came on.....what to do?



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Last might my Malfunction Indicator Lamp came on. Now, my car is under full warranty, so VW will be taking care of it. However, I am leaving on a mini family road trip (500 miles)down to our vacation home first thing tomorrow morning and I need to take the EOS as my other car is a only two seater. The owners manual (book 3.2, page 10) says this light is emission related only. So, I shouldn't have a problem driving it regularly for 500 miles right? I was planning on taking it to VW when we get there. Any advice?


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

I had that happen once and it freaked me out. But the car still seemed to be running fine. I took it straight to the dealer and it turned out to be some kind of faulty sensor. It was an easy fix. Under warranty, of course.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Probably not a biggee*

My MIL went on when I was returning from a road trip about 100 miles from home (Mountain miles in Colorado.) My only alternative to driving it in was a very expensive and time consuming tow, so I just drove it back to Denver without issue. It was an EGR flap motor on the emission system, so nothing serious was wrong, and no harm was experienced.

I would at least take it in to a local VW dealer when you get to your destination, before returning.


----------



## DubsNpugs (Dec 23, 2010)

Take off your gas cap and let it sit for a few minutes (car turned off). Then replace it tight, and go for about a 10 minutes drive. Come home and let the car sit for a few hours and then when you restart it, it should be off. Works for me every time (I get it about once every few months).


----------

